# Adoption and # of bedrooms?



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone knows what the general consensus is on bedrooms? E.g. are you completely ruled out if you live in a one bedroom apartment - even if you would convert that room for the child and purchase a sofa bed for yourself in the main living area. 

Bit of a rare conundrum I imagine, so appreciate no one may have an answer but thought I'd ask anyway .


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Our LA we needed a spare room other wise you would not be put forward. You could make a call and ask them. Good luck x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Some London boroughs' maybe an exception but in the rest of the country It's always spare room needed. Good luck


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I enquirers about this and was told each person/couple needed room with a spare room for adoptee/fostered child; I enquirers the same as could concert front room into bedroom and put tv in dining room


----------

